# sunnyside 20/10/07



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like i,ve got a late free pass to go fishing this saturday, i think i,ll head out from sunnyside at about 7am, if anyones around then the more the merrier, will post report when i return, tight lines, steve taff.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good luck getting onto 'em Steve, i might be out that way yet.


----------

